# Who Do You Want to Become President of the United States?



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Cool! I can fix that. :brocoli:



Hollyucinogen said:


> Good, because I'm only about 45 minutes over the border, and our garden is in a very poor state indeed.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't get the Trump hate. http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/798522-does-bernie-still-have-chance-3.html#post26423154 Think people are just brainwashed by the media. 

I have two important things to note. First of all: You don't need to vote Hillary just to keep Trump out the White House. Vote for the candidate you want to be as president, not the candidate that is in your opinion (or even worse: in the opinion of the media) the best candidate to beat someone. This is even untrue (at this moment Sanders has more support than Clinton because Clinton has a huge anti-fan base.). You'll always have 3th parties or independents where you can vote on. By the way Trump and Cruz voters also have a vote in 2020 and 2024 and they are most likely not change their votes or thoughts. Are you going to vote every election for a more moderate candidate, to keep someone out of the White House?

Second of all: You shouldn't vote Clinton because she would be the first woman. You should vote for a candidate who is in your opinion the best candidate for the presidential job. If you just vote Clinton because she is a woman, you're undermining equal rights for gender, because you prefer a woman as president of America because she is a woman, and not because she should be the president. If you vote Clinton because for woman rights, know that Sanders even is more progressive and give women even more rights. I know a lot of people want finally a woman in the White House, and it is going to happen in the future.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... president Sanders, vice-president Trump.

I know this is impossible but it will make for interesting politics and I honestly believe both men have their assets and liabilities. I feel that Sanders could build America from the ground up. But I do feel that he also needs a dose of reality and I do feel the left needs to return to its classical liberal roots [Voltaire, J-S Mill] and do away with the social-Marxism. For this I feel Trump would be an excellent asset.

Note, Trump as vice. You know let Bern have the presidential veto and make sure that Trump doesn't like ... err, fire everyone. But I do think that having a crazed maverick on your team is an asset. And no, I don't think he's Hitler. Hitler was killing people from like ... day 1, before he even became Kaiser. Trump is not a loathing genocidal maniac. Granted he's over the top narcissist. But I really don't think he's a fascist.

Then again, I'm also half crazy. The one think that frightens me about Trump is also the one thing I admire: He'll say and he'll do anything. Maybe I see a soul mate in him, in Hunter S. Thompson, or Madonna and Rick James. [Not your greatest role models, but I do admire their boldness.]


----------



## nofilter (Feb 29, 2016)

Bernie, hands down.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

This poll basically demonstrates that this forum is primarily liberal. Interesting. 

I wonder if we were to take the same poll in a more conservative forum? In the eyes of the Republicans, Clinton is a thief. Sanders is an old Jew. Ted is the silent Trump. And Trump is the next Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Alison Wonderland (Mar 4, 2016)

Nator said:


> Gary Johnson.
> #feelthejohnson
> 
> Second choice is John McAfee. It's time America elects a third party or independent candidate and does away with the two rhino, mainstream parties that have crippled and impeded this country's progress for the past many decades.


I second this! Good 'ol Gary, haha.


----------



## SaltyCrackshot (Aug 5, 2015)

No Confidence would be my vote, all of them are on the Big Banks/Large Corp. payroll. Even Sanders is, you don't survive American politics for 25+ years if you refuse to sell your soul to any of the higher powers. Same for the other candidates and if anyone thinks Trump is really for this "Make America Great" jargon, then you are deluding yourself. More along the lines of "Make Trump and Friends Great." Just my two cents, take with a grain of salt....

P.S. Voting for the lesser of two evils, is still voting in evil.... wish I had an answer to fix this problem, but treating one symptom won't cure the patient when there are a hundred others just as dangerous...


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

To answer the question posed in the poll, "Who do _ want to be President?" the answer would be none of the people listed._


----------



## Devilsfan2326 (Mar 19, 2016)

Kasich from Republicans, Bernie from Democrats.


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

Does John Kasich even have big support still?


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

​Ayn Rand's zombie.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

SaltyCrackshot said:


> No Confidence would be my vote, all of them are on the Big Banks/Large Corp. payroll. Even Sanders is, you don't survive American politics for 25+ years if you refuse to sell your soul to any of the higher powers. Same for the other candidates and if anyone thinks Trump is really for this "Make America Great" jargon, then you are deluding yourself. More along the lines of "Make Trump and Friends Great." Just my two cents, take with a grain of salt....
> 
> P.S. Voting for the lesser of two evils, is still voting in evil.... wish I had an answer to fix this problem, but treating one symptom won't cure the patient when there are a hundred others just as dangerous...


I love how the argument against Sanders is now "Well he's never taken money from lobbyists/corporations that could not be considered personal contributions but he's been in government for so long he's probably corrupt too."


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would much prefer to see Sanders as the next POTUS.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Jesus 2016...I might write in Jesus. :tongue:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gary Johnson


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I vote for having no president at all.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Nator said:


> #feelthejohnson


Who came up with that? LMAO


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

jaden_d said:


> Does John Kasich even have big support still?


Kasich never had big support.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Vermin Supreme.

I voted Bernie in the poll.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Sanders, and if not Kasich

Really not feeling Hillary


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hilary Clinton- I don't get the hate on her so much - I enjoy her as Secretary of State and there are evidence of her accomplishing things . If sanders were to run - I highly doubt he'll stand a chance to win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

whoever gets the most votes


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

#feelthebern


----------



## Kytaari (Mar 14, 2011)

Donald Trump. It's a well known fact that all Democrats are pushovers. Ted Cruz is obnoxious, but that's not what bother's me the most. He has a Rick Perry syndrome that I don't like.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Kytaari said:


> Donald Trump. It's a well known fact that all Democrats are pushovers. Ted Cruz is obnoxious, but that's not what bother's me the most. He has a Rick Perry syndrome that I don't like.


The only good reason I can think of to make Trump president is if you are expecting the government to collapse and you'd like to hasten it just to get it over with.


----------



## idunnolol (Apr 8, 2016)

Me.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

Either Trump or Sanders, because both are against the corrupt establishment.
Fuck the establishment and its candidates, all of them.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Rand Paul. Free me from the chains of government corrupt or not.

Ultimately though just no protectionist. That means no Bernie or trump. Both are the same big governement protectionist economically illiterate Eastern Europeans. One has a Bolshevik mindset and the other that of national socialism.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Hilary Clinton


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I kind of knew it'd be like this before I took the test, but my isidewith.com results were McAfee (L), one libertarian whose name I don't remember, Cruz, and then Johnson (L). It looks like Johnson will win the Libertarian nomination, so I'm voting for him if Cruz doesn't make it. I do wish the party system would die a painful death though. 

Trump scored in the middle, but I don't trust anything that comes out of his mouth, plus he's a complete narcissist. Hillary was at the bottom of my list with 19% regardless of her lies. I think my libertarian views had me agreeing with Bernie a bit more when it comes to social issues.

I've also made peace with the fact that I'll probably not like anything that happens politically in this country ever again.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

New York values...

Cruz is worse than Trump and Clinton together.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Lakigigar said:


> New York values...
> 
> Cruz is worse than Trump and Clinton together.


If you look behind everything and I mean everything on the surface. His policy is the best that we have left lol. It's hard to do I know lol.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hilary Clinton- I don't get the hate on her so much - I enjoy her as Secretary of State and there are evidence of her accomplishing things . If sanders were to run - I highly doubt he'll stand a chance to win
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's hated because she isn't so much a person as an amalgamation of whatever voters and/or lobbyists (depending on whether she has finished her election cycle or not) want her to be at any given moment. She is a relentless flip-flopper, a shameless liar, either indifferent or stupid when it comes to matters of national security (e.g.: the emails), and has no vision beyond what will benefit the Clinton household. She's good at making money for herself, but she is no leader.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

iFeelTheBern


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

nburns said:


> The only good reason I can think of to make Trump president is if you are expecting the government to collapse and you'd like to hasten it just to get it over with.


Hilarious xD


----------



## saphireINTP (May 20, 2016)

Why are no Libertarian candidates listed????There are other parties besides republican and democrat!!!This is why third parties never have a chance!No one even at knowledge's their existence!!!


----------



## Originalgod (May 29, 2016)

It's always dark before The Don.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

None of the above


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

At this point the race is between Trump vs Hillary (thank god that socialist pink dinosaur colonel barnie sanders got eliminated)

Trump is entertaining as hell but frankly some of his policies are downright retarded
Hillary is less likely to do stupid shit and cause damage but she's boring as hell compared to Trump

I'm fine with either one being president. If hillary becomes president she's not gonna do the stupid shit Trump claims hes gonna do. If Trump wins, you get to see comedy 24/7, taxes (may) go down, and moreover he may rock stocks/currencies throughout his years by his actions => big gyrations in stocks/currencies => profit for me. Either way, win-win.


----------

